# How can I tell if I have a 6700A rear derailluer for use with 12-30 cogset?



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 2012 Giant Defy Advanced that I would like to run 12-30 cogset on. My understanding is that I need a 6700A rear to do this? if so, how can I tell if I have a 6700A or not?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> I have a 2012 Giant Defy Advanced that I would like to run 12-30 cogset on. My understanding is that I need a 6700A rear to do this? if so, how can I tell if I have a 6700A or not?


You can check the back of the RD for a model designation, but it really doesn't matter. Even though Shimano specs the max cog at 28T, you can run a 30T with a 6700 RD.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> You can check the back of the RD for a model designation, but it really doesn't matter. Even though Shimano specs the max cog at 28T, you can run a 30T with a 6700 RD.


OK,thanks.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> You can check the back of the RD for a model designation, but it really doesn't matter. Even though Shimano specs the max cog at 28T, you can run a 30T with a 6700 RD.


Can someone verify the RD-6700-A version has the RD6700-A cast into the back of the RD body, versus just RD6700? Are there any other visual clues? Is Shimano still producing the RD-6700, or is everything currently being produced a RD-6700-A?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wrshultz said:


> Can someone verify the RD-6700-A version has the RD6700-A cast into the back of the RD body, versus just RD6700? Are there any other visual clues? Is Shimano still producing the RD-6700, or is everything currently being produced a RD-6700-A?
> 
> Thanks, Bill


The model designation will be cast into the back of the rear pivot. No other visual clues that I'm aware of, nor am I aware that Shimano has stopped producing the RD-6700.

Best bet IMO would be to contact Shimano directly:
Contact Us

All that said, same would apply to you as the OP. Unless you want to run larger than a 30T cog, the RD-6700 will suffice. And going with the RD-6700-A only gets you to 32T.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

How would you get a 32? I only see up to 30 on the Shimano website?



PJ352 said:


> The model designation will be cast into the back of the rear pivot. No other visual clues that I'm aware of, nor am I aware that Shimano has stopped producing the RD-6700.
> 
> Best bet IMO would be to contact Shimano directly:
> Contact Us
> ...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> How would you get a 32? I only see up to 30 on the Shimano website?


Shimano's recommendations are always on the conservative side, so if they specify a max cog size of 28T, you can run a 30T. If they say 30T is max, you can run a 32T.


----------

